# Part time and/or substitute teaching



## gizziiusa (Sep 22, 2011)

Greetings,

I recieve income from 2 sources, but it might not be enough to satisfy my lifestyle in Mexico [and, I admit I am still kinda young and need to work a bit sometimes].

Wanted to see if anyone has info on part time and/or substitute teaching [in English], be it ESL or otherwise.

In addition, what would be the approx. salary or hourly wage pertaining to this.

Im looking for both generalizations and specifics [if available]. Thanks all.

-gizziiusa


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would need the permission of Immigration (INM) added to your visa, and there are associated costs. Of course, the visa itself requires that you be able to prove sufficient income/resources to support yourself in Mexico.
If you do all of that, there are opportunities to teach, but the pay is very low and the day can be long. It won't support a person living alone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

*Teaching Opportunities?*

I can only speaka for the Chapala area. The public school system requires a teaching certificate which is not impossible to get but speaking Spanish is a must. That leaves the private schools of which there are three of consequence. English is in demand and the certificate is waived for the right person. There is a high turn over rate so getting a position may not be too difficult. Discipline is wanting in all schools and the schools are reluctant to alienate or expel because they need the money. They do not seem to understand that there are parents out there hungering for a school with discipline. Think in terms of about $50.00 Pesos per hour as a salary. Do not look for support from the administration when problems arise. You must adapt. There was one school that had a modicom of discipline but the director changed and I hear things are worse again. Finally, there is a small school between Chapala and Ajijic that shows promise as a English only school. Good quality teachers and it appears that this students there are motivated. Good luck. You might have more luck being a free lance tutor of English. You would have absolute control and the pay would be better. By tutoring in their home or business your overhead would be nil. Many professionals want to improve their English skills but not in a classroom setting. They will pay around $100.00 Pesos per hour. Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gizziiusa said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I recieve income from 2 sources, but it might not be enough to satisfy my lifestyle in Mexico [and, I admit I am still kinda young and need to work a bit sometimes].
> 
> ...



I live in Mexico City, and most of my income comes from two modest pensions I receive from the US. However, it is not enough to qualify for a _rentista visa, so I have what used to be called an FM3 that allows me to work as a free-lance English teacher. Although I taught ESL for many years in the States (and EFL overseas) that was not enough to qualify me for the visa I hold. Since none of my degrees were in TESOL, I took a month-long TEFL training course in Mexico City and used the diploma I received to apply for my visa. Perhaps you could do the same. Good luck!_


----------

